# Where would I find Walnut Oil?



## seek2bwise (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a recipe that calls for Walnut Oil....I've never heard of it.  Is it something I have to make myself or would I find it in a specialty store?

Thanks In Advance,
seek2bwise


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2004)

It's a specialty oil.  Your best bet is a specialty food store, or you could Google it.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Where in Texas are you? I know that Whole Foods and HEB Central Markets have the oil.  It is awesome.  I love pumpkin oil too - FANTASTIC drizzled on salads and vegetables.


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 3, 2004)

I get mine at Safeway, but it is in the health food section, not with the regular oils.


Good Luck!


----------



## seek2bwise (Dec 3, 2004)

I live in Houston.  I found the Walnut Oil at HEB this morning...thanks for the tip.    

seek2bwise


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 3, 2004)

Does walnut oil have an extremely limited shelf life or am I thinking of something else?  :?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Can't be that limited or you wouldn't find it at Safeway!  Maybe after it's opened, tho.  Dunno.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 3, 2004)

I believe that nut oils are much more perishable than others. I keep my nut oils (walnut, pumpkin, flax, macadamia) in the fridge.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 3, 2004)

Ah, gracias! I've never really used nut oils. I will have to expand my horizons!


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 3, 2004)

They are wonderful. They add an extra element to everything - baked goods, salads, sautes, and grilled meats.  You are not supposed to cook with either pumpkin or flax seed oil - these are meant to be finishing oils.  Pumpkin oil is very unusual - it looks like used motor oil - very greenish black and somewhat thick. Its flavor is strong - very nutty and rich. I love it on salads, rice pilaf, chicken etc. I think you should vow to try something new!


----------

